# Wagons



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone bought or made wagons for your goats to pull? We want to make two... one for work and another that is a bit fancier for parades and such. Just not sure what size to go with. Also, anyone use teams for pulling or driving? I know how to make the shafts for a single... but not sure what setup for a team.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen goat wagons made from over sized kids wagons with the air filled tires. A seat was mounted on the front and the sideboards were cut down to enclose the back. Very cute. The shaft was a piece of steel tubing bent to go around the back of the goat and up each side. It was attached to the pull bar on the wagon so the goat steered the wagon when it turned. Here's a link to a wagon like the one they used.
http://www.landofnod.com/family.aspx?c=3151&f=5257
Better yet, I just figured out that Hoggers sells a similar one already converted t a goat cart with a double team shaft option.
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home ... 1680|1050|


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the links Rex.... did you see that Hoegger's also has goat driven garden cultivators too? .... how cool!!!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

tiger408 said:


> thanks for the links Rex.... did you see that Hoegger's also has goat driven garden cultivators too? .... how cool!!!!


LOL.... you'd have to muzzle it to keep it from eating its way down the rows.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

True... and somehow I'm thinking it might be fun keeping them going in a straight line. But still... gotta admit... it would be interesting. LOL


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't understand the shaft rigging arrangement till I saw this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Medie ... e_team.jpg

I don't thing the rig for the leaders would work for goats since they have too much freedom to get tangled and to butt each other.

But the rig for the wheelers could work for two goats. It's interesting to see how the load is balanced between the two animals. It is a primitive feedback loop.

For goats if the shaft extended between the leaders and the wheeler rig were used there, it would provide the same kind of feedback and load distribution for the lead animals.

I saw a picture of a guy with six or eight goats pulling a wagon, but not enough detail to see how he did it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Rex said:


> tiger408 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the links Rex.... did you see that Hoegger's also has goat driven garden cultivators too? .... how cool!!!!
> ...


ha ha ha!!! you would probably have to have someone walk in front to keep it going straight!


----------

